# Hydraulic Pump Leak Ford 3600



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Cyclone30,

Regarding the minor leak you observed coming from a plug near the bottom of your hydraulic pump:

Attached is a parts diagram for an engine-mounted gear type pump mounted on your Ford 3600 tractor. See parts 16, 16A, 16B. You will need a new o-ring (#16A).

I had to pull the pump off the engine for this repair. You have to remove the circlip, and blow the plug out with air from inside. Compressed air can be directed behind the plug through a bleed hole in the pump mounting surface. Don't lose anything! Hold a rag over it to catch pieces coming out.

If you can dislodge the plug externally, then you won't have to pull the pump. 

I think I replaced plug #16. Can't remember why - might have been corrosion? Maybe damaged?? Maybe I lost it??

You will need to replace gasket #23. I had this gasket leak after replacing and had to do it over. I sprayed it with copper-kote the second time, and no further problems. 

Replace the o-ring on the suction line as well. 

This is a pretty straight-forward job.


----------



## cyclone30 (Dec 10, 2013)

Exact info I needed... once again= excellent details... Thanks for your help.

Mr. Sixbales you Da Man!!!


----------

